# What made you happy today?



## MrDaibetes (Nov 8, 2019)

Just a general question and, one of the things to reflect on What made you happy today?


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 8, 2019)

Well a parcel arrived for my OH but its for me for my birthday next Friday so that made me smile, nothing else as having my own issues along with a cat who is having a very troublesome and horrible year  xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Nov 8, 2019)

Watching The Nutcracker ballet with my girls


----------



## Gabrielle95 (Nov 8, 2019)

Hello everyone, 
how are we all? 
hope we all having a good day? 
tell me something that was good about your day?


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 8, 2019)

MrDaibetes said:


> Just a general question and, one of the things to reflect on What made you happy today?


Central heating!  I had a fairly rubbish day, but I was very grateful for the central heating, it's freezing!


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 8, 2019)

Two chunks of Blue Stilton. The first one was so good I just had to have a bit more!

Oh and I also got to eat a banana this morning because I hypoed. Bananas are usually not on the menu but it almost makes a hypo worthwhile when I can indulge in one.... the shop is next to my stables so if I hypo at the stables I pop into the shop....which is good in that I can treat myself to a bit of fruit rather than have "less healthy" hypo treatment like jelly beans or glucose tablets and have some company whilst I come back up.


----------



## SueEK (Nov 8, 2019)

A couple of friends where we have a caravan came round and had a lovely catch up over a cuppa. Simple things are the best x


----------



## Robin (Nov 8, 2019)

A walk, in a favourite place we only get to about once a year, and it stopped raining and the sun came out.


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 8, 2019)

Exercising in the local Hydrotherapy pool for half an hour and not feel any back or knee pain ~ that's what made me happy @MrDaibetes  Edited to add: What made you happy MrD?
WL


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 8, 2019)

Gorgeous light through the trees in amazing autumn colour while walking the dog this morning.


----------



## Jodee (Nov 9, 2019)

Reading my HbA1C test results


----------



## SueEK (Nov 9, 2019)

Jodee said:


> Reading my HbA1C test results


Well done Jodee, excellent result xx


----------



## nonethewiser (Nov 9, 2019)

Not today yesterday, got letter confirming mis sold ppi on old mortgage, had no paperwork and relied on company being upfront, acceptance sent back and money should be in bank next couple of weeks.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Nov 9, 2019)

The annual Lee Child Jack Reacher novel out!

:happy trash:


----------



## trophywench (Nov 11, 2019)

Having my retinal photos done by a lady I haven't seen for years, but she always used to do them from a room within the diabetes clinic on the same timetable as my normal diabetes appointment, so you got it all over with in one go.  Always liked her anyway but liked her better when she reassured me it was perfectly normal and nowt to worry about if they detected slight changes like mine after you'd had diabetes about 10 years.  Oh I said, that's cheered me up! and laughed.  Think I'd had it 37 years by then!


----------



## Flower (Nov 11, 2019)

Being asked if I was old enough to buy a bottle of wine in the supermarket this afternoon - I'm nearly 3 x the age  The young man who asked me didn't look old enough to be selling it!  Made me chuckle to myself- I think he was being extra officious


----------



## eggyg (Nov 11, 2019)

I fed the birds and actually had some spare time after a busy few days to watch them. I’m easily pleased.


----------



## Vicsetter (Nov 13, 2019)

seeing a young woodpecker on my bird feeder, not seen one for a couple of years. Also watching a coal tit take a sunflower seed from the feeder and hold it in its foot while it pecked it, not see that behaviour before.

update: my bad it was a nuthatch, not expected in Scotland. but very pretty.


----------



## C&E Guy (Nov 17, 2019)

A lovely lady who I hardly know came up and spoke to me this morning. "You're just the right person to ask."

She was looking for a missing key for a cupboard in the church.

Made my day.


----------



## Jodee (Nov 18, 2019)

A lovely warm home to return to after being out in the cold


----------



## eggyg (Nov 18, 2019)

A 20k and 5 hour walk/ slide/ climbing over barbed wire fences/ getting lost/battling through undergrowth today. Frosty, misty, sunny, soggy, very cold but enjoyable. The Autumn colours along with the wintery frost were just amazing. I’m aching from top to toe but I really don’t mind at all.


----------



## eggyg (Nov 18, 2019)

Vicsetter said:


> seeing a young woodpecker on my bird feeder, not seen one for a couple of years. Also watching a coal tit take a sunflower seed from the feeder and hold it in its foot while it pecked it, not see that behaviour before.
> 
> update: my bad it was a nuthatch, not expected in Scotland. but very pretty.


The nuthatch is a lovely bird, only had a couple on my feeders but get greater spotted woodpeckers all the time. Beautiful.


----------



## C&E Guy (Nov 19, 2019)

Benny G said:


> Happiness is overrated.
> The pursuit of happiness is aspirational.
> I wanted to be happy today, there are still a couple of hours until midnight...



You can't buy happiness.

But you can go to McDonald's and buy a Happy Meal!


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm happy because I'm breathing better than I have been for last few weeks.
I'm also happy coz my Uni grandson has come home for Christmas.
WL


----------



## SueEK (Dec 14, 2019)

eggyg said:


> A 20k and 5 hour walk/ slide/ climbing over barbed wire fences/ getting lost/battling through undergrowth today. Frosty, misty, sunny, soggy, very cold but enjoyable. The Autumn colours along with the wintery frost were just amazing. I’m aching from top to toe but I really don’t mind at all.


Looks amazing. If you managed that I hope you will be in fine form for the wedding next week. Great news x


----------



## eggyg (Dec 14, 2019)

SueEK said:


> Looks amazing. If you managed that I hope you will be in fine form for the wedding next week. Great news x


That was a month ago @SueEK, I can’t even walk 20 yards at the moment!


----------



## SueEK (Dec 14, 2019)

eggyg said:


> That was a month ago @SueEK, I can’t even walk 20 yards at the moment!


Oh bugger, I thought you had improved rather rapidly  let’s hope you’re capable of doing that again very soon. Sorry!!


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 16, 2019)

Today? Bruce getting in with my cartons of almond milk! He picked them up on his way down the road 2 weeks ago, he kept forgetting to bring them up, I have literally been skimping it in my cuppy's today (I like a milkier cuppy first thing) so I celebrated with a milky coffee (which I'm currently half way through) xx


----------

